# Bags for freezing jerky or other meat



## viskey (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there such thing as a good bag for freezing?

I've thought about a vacuum seal one but I know if you don't get the best, the aren't so good......so any ideas other than just a good ziplock? Lol...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2012)

Not really sure about what you mean by " the Best " Vac bags but the bags from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ealers-unlimited-pics-included/20#post_753366   are top quality as are Food Saver bags. Both are FAR superior to using Ziplock Bags...JJ


----------



## viskey (Jun 16, 2012)

I mean like the best non-vacuum seal bag...or is it all pretty Mich the same until you upgrade to vacuum...? Thanks!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 17, 2012)

There are thicker zip bags intended for freezing, but as has been said, vacuum packing is always better.

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2012)

Like Martin said there are Ziplock Freezer Bags and they do make one style that you purchase a seperate hand Pump to remove air. I used these before I purchased the Foodsaver and they are ok but the seal only seemed to hold about a month and would let go eventually...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 17, 2012)

I bought a FoodSaver with a bunch of bags for under $90 and it works great! I think it was well worth the investment. I have a whole lot of meat vac sealed in individual portions in my freezer so whenever I want some smoked meat I just grab a bag defrost it and I'm eating and I don't have to worry about freezer burn or anything going bad! JJ is spot on with the Vacuum Sealer Unlimited bags, they are Fantastic and cheaper than the FS bags! I would bite the bullet and get a Food Saver, You'll be happy you did!


----------



## viskey (Jun 17, 2012)

Alright, thanks guys! I just wasn't sure what the other ziplock bag options there are....vacuum shopping I go! Lol!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

